# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  CKD - Test - Hanmark SD520 5 phase step driver vs Vexta PMM33B-MG3.6

## CKD

CKD test - Hanmark SD520 5 phase step driver vs Vexta PMM33B-MG3.6




Nhanh chậm thế này không biết bác Tuấn có dùng được vào việc gì không nhỉ.

----------


## anhxco

Hic, bác dùng chữ "VS" làm e tưởng so sánh 2 thằng với nhau chứ.

----------


## ít nói

em thấy 5 pha còn không êm bằng Dòng AM của leadshỉe 2pha  gần như chạy không nghe tiếng động

----------


## nhatson

> em thấy 5 pha còn không êm bằng Dòng AM của leadshỉe 2pha  gần như chạy không nghe tiếng động


cụ so 1 con 2 phase core i5 với con 5 phase thời pen chum II thì so thế nào được ah  :Smile: 
mà thời náy con 2 phase đủ tốt , nen cũng ko cần phtrien thêm 5 phase, tương tự như việc nều làm việc văn phòng thì 3 4 5 năm nay ko cần nâng cấp máy tính ấy ah

----------


## CKD

Con moto thì chắc không đến mức cụ của cụ. Nhưng con driver thì phải nói là công nghệ quá cụ  :Wink: 
Nhưng anh em ta đây cũng lắm người dùng 5 phase đời này và cổ hơn nữa vẫn chạy máy vô tư mà. Vậy theo CKD kết luận, cái gì cũng tốt, quan trọng là ta dùng vào việc gì thôi. Nếu dùng đúng thì vẫn hiệu quả như thường  :Embarrassment: 

Mà không hiểu cái máy quay thế nào.. sao chất lượng video vẫn lỡm các bác. Chắc phải săn lùng con CAM DH này xịn xịn để dành quay clip test mới đưộcy xịn xịn để dành quay clip test mới được

----------


## nhatson

em thấy clip okies mà?

----------


## CKD

Ồ thế à. Thanks. Chắc tại mình so sánh với mấy cái clip Pro của tụi khoai tây. Tụi nó làm clip tại gia mà sao nét quá trời. Chắc tại điều kiện ánh sáng mình chuẩn bị không được tốt. Để lần sau có time, setup ánh sáng cũng như tăng công suất sáng lên xem sao  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Ồ thế à. Thanks. Chắc tại mình so sánh với mấy cái clip Pro của tụi khoai tây. Tụi nó làm clip tại gia mà sao nét quá trời. Chắc tại điều kiện ánh sáng mình chuẩn bị không được tốt. Để lần sau có time, setup ánh sáng cũng như tăng công suất sáng lên xem sao


hình ah là trò chơi của anh sáng, em nghĩ muốn đẹp phải làm cái light room, khi đó con pns cùi cũng đẹp long lanh ah

b.r

----------


## anhxco

Làm cái box như này đảm bảo chuẩn luôn bác CKD:
http://creativesmagnet.com/create-in...d-mini-studio/

----------

nhatson

----------


## itanium7000

Bác CKD có cái eto đẹp thế.

----------


## ít nói

> Con moto thì chắc không đến mức cụ của cụ. Nhưng con driver thì phải nói là công nghệ quá cụ 
> Nhưng anh em ta đây cũng lắm người dùng 5 phase đời này và cổ hơn nữa vẫn chạy máy vô tư mà. Vậy theo CKD kết luận, cái gì cũng tốt, quan trọng là ta dùng vào việc gì thôi. Nếu dùng đúng thì vẫn hiệu quả như thường 
> 
> Mà không hiểu cái máy quay thế nào.. sao chất lượng video vẫn lỡm các bác. Chắc phải săn lùng con CAM DH này xịn xịn để dành quay clip test mới đưộcy xịn xịn để dành quay clip test mới được


à em quay chơi thôi mà. Các cụ đừng khen tây với tầu nhiều khen tụi nó có mà khen cả ngày :3

----------


## CKD

AM và DM dòng nào hay hơn nhỉ. Đang có DM nhưng chưa test nhiều, nên không dám so sánh. Thằng DM cũng có chức năng turning thông số motor.

----------


## ít nói

> cụ so 1 con 2 phase core i5 với con 5 phase thời pen chum II thì so thế nào được ah 
> mà thời náy con 2 phase đủ tốt , nen cũng ko cần phtrien thêm 5 phase, tương tự như việc nều làm việc văn phòng thì 3 4 5 năm nay ko cần nâng cấp máy tính ấy ah


cụ ơi Hệ thống máy tính trên tàu vũ trụ Orion sử dụng vi xử lý tương tự như trên Apple iBook G3
quan trọng đâu phải là cứ mới đâu à hi hi . AM êm thế cũng hơn con vếc ta 20 năm trước có tí về độ êm ái. 

TÔI YÊU STEP ! YEAH

----------


## nhatson

> cụ ơi Hệ thống máy tính trên tàu vũ trụ Orion sử dụng vi xử lý tương tự như trên Apple iBook G3
> quan trọng đâu phải là cứ mới đâu à hi hi . AM êm thế cũng hơn con vếc ta 20 năm trước có tí về độ êm ái. 
> 
> TÔI YÊU STEP ! YEAH


hehe, cụ so sánh vậy dau được, có bao nhiêu con tàu orion đã được phóng đi???, đièu em muốn nói là am ra dời cỡ 2012, cụ thử với con vexta ra đời cỡ thời diem đó mới công bằng ah

với lại em là 1 chuyện, chuyện nữa là torque.speed





http://www.orientalmotor.com/product...driver-dc.html

----------

anhxco

----------


## ít nói

> hehe, cụ so sánh vậy dau được, có bao nhiêu con tàu orion đã được phóng đi???, đièu em muốn nói là am ra dời cỡ 2012, cụ thử với con vexta ra đời cỡ thời diem đó mới công bằng ah
> 
> với lại em là 1 chuyện, chuyện nữa là torque.speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.orientalmotor.com/product...driver-dc.html


1 đợt em cũng mê 5phase lắm hồi em vác về đám driver 5 dây hạng @ nhé 2006 vi bước tùm lum. nhưng tiếc là thực tế nó ko cho kết quả tốt mà thậm chí còn kém hơn so với 2 phase.
nên từ đó em buồn. với em combo 2pha cảm thấy ưng ý nhất lại là driver tầu DIGITAL và step photo COMBO ngon bổ rẻ trong tầm tiền. 
vì sao như vậy đơn giản hạng digital có khả năng tự nhận step đối với người làm biếng tinh chỉnh. và thói quen cũng bừa bãi trong việc chọn động cơ step
giả sử cụ nào chơi âm thanh cũng hiểu câu ngon bổ trong tầm tiền đem amply denon 5.1 2000 usd đánh với đôi loa S90D .
Để hòa mình vào nhạc điệu chậm chạp buồn bã của những buổi chiều mát xờ cô va. liệu có hợp ko hay chúng ta chỉ cần giữ loa S90d kiếm cái amp nào sò sắt trâu bò điển hình như 
7800II  giá có vài triệu nhưng lại cho cái kết quả  ngạc nhiên

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

> 1 đợt em cũng mê 5phase lắm hồi em vác về đám driver 5 dây hạng @ nhé 2006 vi bước tùm lum. nhưng tiếc là thực tế nó ko cho kết quả tốt mà thậm chí còn kém hơn so với 2 phase.
> nên từ đó em buồn. với em combo 2pha cảm thấy ưng ý nhất lại là driver tầu DIGITAL và step photo COMBO ngon bổ rẻ trong tầm tiền. 
> vì sao như vậy đơn giản hạng digital có khả năng tự nhận step đối với người làm biếng tinh chỉnh. và thói quen cũng bừa bãi trong việc chọn động cơ step
> giả sử cụ nào chơi âm thanh cũng hiểu câu ngon bổ trong tầm tiền đem amply denon 5.1 2000 usd đánh với đôi loa S90D .
> Để hòa mình vào nhạc điệu chậm chạp buồn bã của những buổi chiều mát xờ cô va. liệu có hợp ko hay chúng ta chỉ cần giữ loa S90d kiếm cái amp nào sò sắt trâu bò điển hình như 
> 7800II  giá có vài triệu nhưng lại cho cái kết quả  ngạc nhiên


dùng lung tung step.drive em nghĩ có dân mình là nhiều thôi  hehe

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác it nói cũng chơi ghê há bảy ngàn tám hai la mã với ếch chin mươi đê nữa  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> 1 đợt em cũng mê 5phase lắm hồi em vác về đám driver 5 dây hạng @ nhé 2006 vi bước tùm lum. nhưng tiếc là thực tế nó ko cho kết quả tốt mà thậm chí còn kém hơn so với 2 phase.
> nên từ đó em buồn. với em combo 2pha cảm thấy ưng ý nhất lại là driver tầu DIGITAL và step photo COMBO ngon bổ rẻ trong tầm tiền. 
> vì sao như vậy đơn giản hạng digital có khả năng tự nhận step đối với người làm biếng tinh chỉnh. và thói quen cũng bừa bãi trong việc chọn động cơ step
> giả sử cụ nào chơi âm thanh cũng hiểu câu ngon bổ trong tầm tiền đem amply denon 5.1 2000 usd đánh với đôi loa S90D .
> Để hòa mình vào nhạc điệu chậm chạp buồn bã của những buổi chiều mát xờ cô va. liệu có hợp ko hay chúng ta chỉ cần giữ loa S90d kiếm cái amp nào sò sắt trâu bò điển hình như 
> 7800II  giá có vài triệu nhưng lại cho cái kết quả  ngạc nhiên



về âm thanh em lại càng thấy ko thê so sánh, no thiên về cảm thụ nghệ thuật, mội thàng thik nghe kiểu, bàn hay thì.... vô tận vì túm lại gu nghe ko giống nhau
với lại nó là đồ chơi, trừ khi studio thì mới là thiết bị , cụ nghe loa monitor chưa chắc hay theo gu của cụ nhưng mà nó vẫn là loa monitor

túm lại, sắp tới vexta có dòng dùng digital rồi, khi nào có để đấu voi AM của leadshine thì mới có kết luận tạm thời
cơ mà AM với DM em thấy như nhau, cụ ko khen DM mà đi khen AM là sao nhỉ

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> về âm thanh em lại càng thấy ko thê so sánh, no thiên về cảm thụ nghệ thuật, mội thàng thik nghe kiểu, bàn hay thì.... vô tận vì túm lại gu nghe ko giống nhau
> với lại nó là đồ chơi, trừ khi studio thì mới là thiết bị , cụ nghe loa monitor chưa chắc hay theo gu của cụ nhưng mà nó vẫn là loa monitor
> 
> túm lại, sắp tới vexta có dòng dùng digital rồi, khi nào có để đấu voi AM của leadshine thì mới có kết luận tạm thời
> cơ mà AM với DM em thấy như nhau, cụ ko khen DM mà đi khen AM là sao nhỉ
> 
> b.r


Ơ AM nó mới hơn nó đời iphone 4 còn DM đời iphone 2g
mong chờ đội vexta hiện tại đội leadshire tạm chiến thắng

----------


## nhatson

> Ơ AM nó mới hơn nó đời iphone 4 còn DM đời iphone 2g
> mong chờ đội vexta hiện tại đội leadshire tạm chiến thắng


thắng cái step drive thoai, colsed loop thì thua hiệu năng, nhưng thắng vụ price/perfromance hehe

leashine em


leadshine am


leashine dm


cơ bản chúng nó vẫn là Iphone2 chưa lên tới 3g  :Smile: 
b.r

----------


## Gamo

É é... để em đem servo + driver tự chế ra khè các bác về độ êm  :Cool:

----------


## nhatson

okies, đem ra khè đi cụ gà  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, thấy các bác tám nên em nhảy vào quăng bom rồi chạy thôi ấy mà  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, thấy các bác tám nên em nhảy vào quăng bom rồi chạy thôi ấy mà


bom phải nổ chứ, nổ chậm cũng được, ko chơi bom xịt nha

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ CKD cho em hỏi chút ạ, tại làm sao mà cái mô tơ của cụ nó chạy lung tung lúc nhanh lúc chậm chả ra cái thể thống gì cả vậy ạ ? Phần điều khiển nếu khó quá thì cụ gửi cả ra đây em xem cho, gửi luôn cả cái ê tô xấu xấu bẩn bẩn cụ nhá  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Trình còi.. đâu biết làm gì đâu mà chạy êm cụ Tuấn. Em thấy hướng dẫn, bấm bấm đại mà chạy là mừng muốn chít rồi. Với phần vì em nghe đồn là phải lúc nhanh lúc chậm, lúc mạnh lúc yếu thì nó mới sướng, nên thấy nó chạy vậy cũng mừng vì nghĩ là nó chạy đúng và quá tuyệt vời.

Thôi để em tầm sư học đạo học cách chạy êm xem nó thế nào.

----------


## Gamo

> bom phải nổ chứ, nổ chậm cũng được, ko chơi bom xịt nha


Hoho, để em gắn vào máy test thử rồi post lên khè các bác, nhờ sư phụ Nhất Sơn gợi ý nhiều ấy chứ  :Smile: ) Dạo này cuối năm, đang lo kiếm tiền trả lương nhân viên nên thú vui CNC tạm gác qua 1 bên.

----------


## th11

trục z cua em đang dùng SD520, MOTER A4496-9215K 2.9A 0.32OHM, nguồn 36V, víne bước 10, mach3 step = 100, V = 7000, A = 1500
kéo con spin 1.5k, khoan lỗ led chạy khá nhanh ( gấp 2 lần mấy em máy trung quốc mà trước đây em đến gia công bảng)
theo kinh nghiệm của em thì SD520 chạy khá ngon với các em moter loại A4496-9215K 2.9A 0.32OHM, A 6389-9415k ...
chạy kém với uph và PK

----------

